# First time to the river, can ya help a guy out?



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

I live in Akron and Ive never fished the Ohio river. A friend and i want to take my boat there to go after some bigger cats. We mostly fish inland lakes and havent caught any over 20lbs. My goal is to find an area where we can get consistent big fish 15-20+ lbs. Is this even a reality? We would like to be able to catch flatties and blues mostly. Im looking to find an area anywhere in between wellsville and wheeling. Not asking for specific locations, just a good place to launch to give me a head start. I see people on youtube fishing dams and having good success. How do i find where the dams are on the river in just the ohio section of it? Any suggestions on all of this? feel free to pm me. 

Also, i have a 14ft deep v with a 25 outboard. Am i going to get swamped by barges, or unable to boat thru the current having a smaller motor like that? Im sorry if these are silly questions but i have literally never been to the river.


.


----------



## pikeguy (Jan 28, 2009)

I bank fish the Ohio, and am also from Akron, so the following link is an invaluable tool: 
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=pbz

It lists all of the dams, and each gives additional flow and level info (click on the one you need the info for), which can save you a long drive if the level is too low or high.

Good luck and be careful!


----------



## rayscott425 (Oct 11, 2008)

I used to fish the Ohio in cincy, with a 14 ft boat with 9.9 hp.. Big cabin cruisers threw off bigger waves than the barges. I had no problems. If i didn't upgrade my boat, I would still take my small boat out there.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Launch in Toronto. That will put you just below new Cumberland dam. Run up river to the bouy line. Have a nice bucket of 2 to 4 inch chubs drift back down and good luck always does good for me. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I second rivergetter....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If you need directions to the ramp in toronto shoot me a P.M.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

morrison.inc said:


> I live in Akron and Ive never fished the Ohio river. A friend and i want to take my boat there to go after some bigger cats. We mostly fish inland lakes and havent caught any over 20lbs. My goal is to find an area where we can get consistent big fish 15-20+ lbs. Is this even a reality? We would like to be able to catch flatties and blues mostly. Im looking to find an area anywhere in between wellsville and wheeling. Not asking for specific locations, just a good place to launch to give me a head start. I see people on youtube fishing dams and having good success. How do i find where the dams are on the river in just the ohio section of it? Any suggestions on all of this? feel free to pm me.
> 
> Also, i have a 14ft deep v with a 25 outboard. Am i going to get swamped by barges, or unable to boat thru the current having a smaller motor like that? Im sorry if these are silly questions but i have literally never been to the river.
> 
> ...


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the info fellas. I really appreciate it. I forgot to mention that i also dont know what river levels are the best to fish. I dont wanna drive all the way just to turn around.
Also, how do i find out what gates are open and when? I see some dams have buoy lines way out from the dams themselves. Which ones dont have these? I wanna get in close and fish the grooves and slack water.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

morrison.inc said:


> Thanks for all the info fellas. I really appreciate it. I forgot to mention that i also dont know what river levels are the best to fish. I dont wanna drive all the way just to turn around.
> Also, how do i find out what gates are open and when? I see some dams have buoy lines way out from the dams themselves. Which ones dont have these? I wanna get in close and fish the grooves and slack water.


Open this up and click on New Cumberland.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=pbz&view=1,1,1,1,1,1

At NC,,, I'd say anything under 16' deep with a flow under 60 and you'll be fine. Joebertin, fishon667, or hatchetman should answer this one.
14'er with a 25? Above the dam for sure, Below in the white water??? Not Me! BE VERY CAREFULL.


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

You'll have no trouble on any part of the Ohio in a 14' deep V under normal conditions... I live by the river and I'm out on it fishing almost every day thru the spring and summer and even well into the fall. I have a 14' flat bottom jon with a 9.9 hp Merc and I never have any issues... Now having said that, there are certain conditions under which I will not go out on the river at all like when the water is extremely high like it was most of this spring. High water is by it's self dangerous enough but at those time the water usually contains lots of floating debris... big stuff, like whole trees!!! So just ask around before you go and use common sense and you'll be safe. Good luck!!


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

One other thing I might mention.. the dams are clearly marked as to how close you can get on the lower side. It is illegal to approach beyond those points as well as being very dangerous, in any size boat! Just be careful not to break the law or put yourself in harms way.. there's plenty of good fishing just below these safty areas without going further.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Morrison, I fished the NC tailwaters for years with a 16' Sea Nymph rowboat
and a 9.9 Merc. Doboy is right, no problems.

He's also right about the whitewater at the dam, the currents will actually
pull you TOWARD the dam if you're close enough.

Last year the buoys were far enough from the gates, that you wouldn't have
to worry about that anyway. Haven't been there this year yet.

If you're going to anchor, have a long sharp knife by the tie off cleat in
case you have to cut the anchor line.

Send me a pm and I'll give you my phone number.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Buoys are lined up straight across the channel from the end of the longest lock wall. Plenty far enough away from the tailwaters to keep you out of danger.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the help fellas. Ill be making a trip soon.


----------



## stevens520 (Jul 8, 2011)

Was down at New Cumberland last night; beautiful weather. Caught a few small channel cats.










Had a visitor while fishing.


----------

